# Oil pressure warning



## Dillman96 (Jan 14, 2018)

I recently bought a 2001 passat wagon 1.8t 5 speed. Once I get around 1500 rpms the stop oil pressure light comes on and won't go away. I replaced the oil pump and cleaned the engine, oil pan, and oil pickup screen in case there was sludge. It was pretty clean. I have an aftermarket oil pressure gauge and the oil pressure is fine. The oil level is fine too. I don't know what else could be making that light come on. Also I took my steering wheel off to replace the switch for the blinker and now I have an airbag fault light. I know I but the airbag back in right. How can i clear that fault? It won't pass emission with the oil pressure light and that's due in the next 30 days


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Did you check / replace the oil pressure sensor? Wiring in good shape?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

'Fine' is not a spec. What was the oil pressure? If I recall, it's got to be above 1.9 bar at 2k [HOT, 30 min road test on the freeway]. If it is not, then you are loosing oil pressure somewhere. These engines are known for that. Mostly due to poor oil services in the past. Cam bearings are not replaceable and can be the issue since they are one of the last bearings to get lubricated. Realistically, your engine is done, as in worn out. There is a large internal leak somewhere which is causing the low pressure. You could try a new filter and what not, but I've been down this path with a couple clients cars and it's never good news.

So what can you do to keep the light from coming on? Try a lower pressure oil switch. 06A 919 081J activates around 1.6 bar or 038 919 081K that activates at .85 bar. This will NOT fix your worn out engine, but it should take car of your oil pressure warning light telling you that your engine is worn out.


----------



## Dillman96 (Jan 14, 2018)

I didn't replace the oil pressure sensor. I didn't even know it had one. 
The oil pressure once it's warmed up is at 35 psi at 2k and around 27psi at idle


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Dillman96 said:


> I didn't replace the oil pressure sensor. I didn't even know it had one.


Well, how do you thing it (or any engine) can throw a pressure warning?  


> The oil pressure once it's warmed up is at 35 psi at 2k and around 27psi at idle


Replace the oil pressure switch. It's broken. I wouldn't be surprised if you find that the wire side of it is wet with oil. 

Recommendation: Use only a real, Genuine VW part. I've been burned many times in the past by carpy aftermarket pressure switches, on several VWs. Never an issue with a 'real' part.


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Dillman96 said:


> I recently bought a 2001 passat wagon 1.8t 5 speed. Once I get around 1500 rpms the stop oil pressure light comes on and won't go away. I replaced the oil pump and cleaned the engine, oil pan, and oil pickup screen in case there was sludge. It was pretty clean. I have an aftermarket oil pressure gauge and the oil pressure is fine. The oil level is fine too. I don't know what else could be making that light come on. Also I took my steering wheel off to replace the switch for the blinker and now I have an airbag fault light. I know I but the airbag back in right. How can i clear that fault? It won't pass emission with the oil pressure light and that's due in the next 30 days


Do you still have the aftermarket gauge hooked up all the time?? If you do did you tee it in with the factory pressure switch?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I agree with using factory/OEM parts. 

Hot is where you need to check the pressure. This hot reading is your foundation of what you are going to do next. Remember, hot is running down the freeway for a good 30 mins. Oil temperature needs to be 200F or better. 

If indeed the oil pressure is as high as you say it is [hot], then I would start with checking the switches [they are not sensors, sensors have a variable reading and switches are on/off readings]. If the oil pressure warning comes on at 2k rpm, then I would focus your attention on the high oil pressure switch. I believe that is located at the oil filter housing.


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

What's the engine code on your 1.8T?


----------

